# Yarn Covered Hangers



## Little_Lisa (Jul 6, 2006)

Too many wire hangers hanging around? Tired of your clothes falling off plastic hangers? Then these yarn-covered hangers are an inexpensive solution! Slippery clothes stay hung up and unlike the wire hangers they are made from these won't damage clothes.







*Materials Needed:*


Two matching wire hangers 
Two balls of yarn (remnants work great) in the same or coordinating colors 
Scotch tape
*Directions:* 
[*]Using a small piece of scotch tape secure the hangers together in three places - at each elbow and middle top just below the twisted section.

[*]Hold the hangers in place between your knees as you work.

[*]Tape the ends of the yarn down at the start of the hanger hook and place one ball on each side of the hanger.

[*]Make a knot by wrapping the ball under the wire and slipping it back through the loop (see photo.)






[*]Continue making knots alternating sides until all the wire is covered.

[*]Finish off with a tassle if desired.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 6, 2006)

oh gosh i just pictured myself 80 years old, with a hundred cats in some little trailer and a closet FULL of these yarn hangers!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* oh gosh i just pictured myself 80 years old, with a hundred cats in some little trailer and a closet FULL of these yarn hangers!!! LOL!!!!! LMAO! That's cute!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 6, 2006)

Cool post. Thanks!


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jul 6, 2006)

that's a great idea...thanks for sharing


----------



## LVA (Jul 7, 2006)

my mom does this .. hee hee ... it's kinda fun though to pick out the colors .. and it makes the hangers stronger (cuz i dble 2 wire hangers together)


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 30, 2006)

Very cute idea!!


----------



## Sparko (Apr 28, 2007)

ha! i hate wire hangers, i always throw them out! but now i have a reason to hold on to them, that'd make for a great timekiller! thanks!


----------



## Bexy (May 11, 2007)

What a fun thing to do with the kids as a project.


----------



## Ashley (May 11, 2007)

How cute! I hope I remember this when I have kids!


----------



## KatJ (Jun 25, 2007)

I had one when i was little, it was red and tan.

I wanna make some now!


----------

